# honda rancher rims



## keith1216 (Mar 22, 2008)

looking for used rims for my '03 rancher. I believe size is 12x6.0 for fronts and 11x7 for rears. PM me or text at 586-202-6383.thanks


----------



## Hemidan (Jul 27, 2007)

here are a few,New but fairly cheap
scroll down towards the bottom,they have some cheaper one

https://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/t/3351/All-Wheels

https://www.rockymountainatvmc.com/p/3351/8633/ITP-Steel-Wheel?v=472


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Make sure you get the correct wheel offset


----------

